# GT Terramoto Wiederaufbau - Hilfe



## astrokid (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit kurzem ein stark gebrauchtes bzw. vernachlassigtes GT Terramoto. Dieses möchte ich Zeitgemäß wieder aufbauen. Dazu habe ich einige Fragen an euch.
Kennt jemand diese Gabel? Steht nur Disco Fork drauf und ist wohl Ölgedämpft. Original war eine Rox Shocks Judy montiert, diese wurde aber nach einem Unfall getauscht. 
Mein Steuersatz hat starkes Spiel, diesen möchte ich erneuern! Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen? Das gleiche gilt für das Lager der Kurbel und die Pedalen.
Was haltet ihr ansonsten von der Ausstattung des Bikes?

Danke im Voraus

Hier einige Bilder dazu:


----------



## Rahbari (13. August 2012)

In diesem 96er Katalog findest Du auf S. 12 die Original-Ausstattung.
http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1996.pdf

Gabel und Sattel würde ich aus optischen Gründen ersetzen. Originale Gabel war laut Katalog eine dreifach konifizierte Bologna Lite. Die ist leider sehr selten und kostet - wenn Du sie findest - vermutlich genauso viel, wie Du für das ganze Rad gebraucht bezahlt hast. Vielleicht hat hier aus dem Unterforum eine einfach-konifizierte für Dich? Am besten in schwarz.

Dazu eben Tretlager, Steuersatz und Pedale wenn erforderlich.

Tretlager muss ein Vierkant sein mit 73mm Breite. Achse weiß ich leider nicht genau, denke nicht breiter als 113mm. Steuersatz einer mit Ahead-System und 1 1/8.

Unterm Strich würde ich nicht soo viel investieren. Es bleibt nur ein Bike der unteren Mittelklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astrokid (13. August 2012)

Danke für die Info und den Katalog. Die Gabel werde ich im ersten Schritt mal zerlegen, reinigen und wieder montieren. Mal sehen wie sie funktioniert. Der zweite Schritt wäre ein Tausch gegen eine Rock Shox Federgabel. Pedale werden getauscht, wahrscheinlich wieder in Krallenform und der Sattel der geht gar nicht , habe einen Selle Italia XO im Auge, der die Farben des Bikes hat, rot und gelb. Etwas optische Kosmetik und evtl. Tausch der Laufräder gegen schwarze oder 3 Speichen Felgen, wenn ich günstige bekommen kann.


----------



## Rahbari (13. August 2012)

Hi,

kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass man diese Billig-Gabel nochmal zum laufen bekommt; drücke aber trotzdem die Daumen!

Alternative wäre ne gelbe Rockshox Judy SL (günstiger: Indy SL). Die war ja auch am Zaskar dran, das ebenfalls einen polierten Alu-Rahmen hatte. Ich hätte ggf. eine relativ frisch gewartete über...

Sattel: am besten ein Flite. Die gab es in allen möglichen Farben. Würde einen Sattel erst dann kaufen, wenn Du die Gabelfarbe geklärt hast.

Laufrädertausch wird nicht billig, insbesondere wenn Du was mit 3 oder 4 Speichen suchst. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja Glück?


----------



## astrokid (15. August 2012)

Hallo,

mit der Gabel wirst du Recht haben  Habe sie gestern mal zerlegt, eine Seite sah noch ganz gut aus, auf der anderen Seite haben sich die Innereien aufgelöst und ich bezweifle das ich Ersatzteile bekommen werde. Muss mal den alten Händler aufsuchen oder alternativ selber machen lassen. Zwischen den Kunststoff-Führungselementen auf denen die Spiralfeder sitzt, sind Schaumeinsätze zur Dämpfung eingesetzt, diese haben sich aufgelöst. Wahrscheinlich durch die Ölfüllung. Ein Dichtungsring ist auch defekt. 
Zumindest konnte ich den Steuersatz reparieren und einstellen, die Kunststoffkappe zum Spannen mit der Ahead Kralle war durchgeschraubt.


----------



## astrokid (15. August 2012)

*Hi, 

was haltet ihr von der ROCK SHOX JUDY TT Gabel mit 80mm Federweg? Könnte eine bekommen.
*


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2012)

astrokid schrieb:


> Könnte eine bekommen.



für lau?? Ansonsten lass sie da, wo sie ist. schau nach einer Rockshox Duke oder SID.

Alternativ hätte ich für kleines Geld auch noch eine neuwertige schöne Manitou hier liegen.


----------



## astrokid (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ein kleines Update.
MaxFlite Sattel, Fattube Sattelstütze, RockShox Judy ausgetauscht. Rahmen etwas poliert. Die schwarzen Felgen sind auch schon da. Kassette und farbige Reifen fehlen noch. Polierter Vorbau soll auch noch kommen, mit ca. 30° Steigung und ein geschwungener Lenker, damit ich mich nicht so weit runter bücken muss.


----------



## cleiende (15. Dezember 2012)

Na das ist doch schonmal was. Noch fix Schrauben in die Faschenhaltergewinde und das Logo von der 08/15 Stütze entfernt!


----------



## oliversen (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Optisch eine sehr gute Verbesserung. Doch Vorsicht bei dieser Gabel mit der Verwendung von Canti Bremsen. Der Gegenhalter und erst Recht die Gabelbruecke ist sicher nicht dafuer gedacht. Entweder auf V-Brake umruesten oder fuer die Gabel eine Standrohreinheit mit Cantigegenhalter finden oder eine andere Gabel mit ordentlichem Cantigegenhalter montieren. 

Am billigsten, jedoch auch am schwierigsten ist sicher eine andere Standrohreinheit zu finden. Fuer diese Option bleibt eigentlich nur ebay. Fuer VBrakes musst du auch die Hebel tauschen. Auch hier hilft ebay mit guenstigen Angeboten. Suche nach Avid SD5 oder Shimano Deore. Bei der Gabel empfehle ich auch fruehe Rock Shox Judys der SL  Reihe (wegen der Stahlfeder statt der Elastomere). Nur jedoch mit Cantigegenhalter. Doch Vorsicht; gut erhaltene Exemplare gehen schonmal fuer deutlich ueber 100Euro

oliversen


----------



## astrokid (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Den Gegenhalter habe ich selber gebaut, aus einem Stahlwinkel, da kurzfristig nichts ähnliches zu finden war und die Gabel dort schon ein Loch hatte. Eine Rock Shox Judy SL war im Auslieferungszustand verbaut, wurde aber leider durch einen Unfall zerstört und gegen eine billige Version ausgetauscht. Mit Cantibrücke ist sie auch sehr schwer zu finden.
Ich schaue mich mal nach V-Brake Bremsen um. Ist einfacher. Ist die Bremswirkung den viel besser? 
Welche sind den besser? Avid SD 7 oder Shimano Deore Modelle? Diese liegen preislich nah beieinander.
Die XTR Ausstattung gefällt mir auch gut, aber diese sind gebraucht auch nicht günstig zu bekommen.
Habe nun auch meine weißen Reifen bekommen. Update folgt dann nach der Montage. Muss mir noch ne Kassette besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 

Die Bohrung an der Gabelbruecke ist eigentlich fuer die Montage des Katzenauges gedacht. Schoen das du ueber die Montage von Vbrakes nachdenkst. Bremsen aus der mittleren Preiskategorie der Haeuser Shimano und Avid funktionieren mMn identisch. Zum Schluss kommt es auf den Bremsbelag an. Ich wuerde bei der Wahl zwischen den SD's und den Deore's hier fast nur die Optik entscheiden lassen. XTR ist natuerlich erste Sahne, was sich auch bei den Gebrauchtpreisen wieder spiegelt. Diese Option sollten man jedoch nur waehlen wenn sich der Rest am Rad auch auf diesem Niveau befindet. Sonst zeigt dir am Ende noch jemand die Poserkarte.

Vorsicht mit den weissen Pellen. Mach einer schiesst mit solchen Dingern ueber das Verschoenerungsziel hinaus.

Schoenes Fest

Oliversen


----------

